# Looking for info and parts to restore late teens, truss frame Iver Johnson



## walkermachine (Feb 9, 2012)

Am going to put a Johnson Motorwheel on this.
My questions are:
-I need 26x1.5 & 2 (front and back) tires - what colors are correct (am thinking white, but unsure) and where do i get them?
-Also need a saddle - very good original or repro - which one is correct and where do i get one?
-Need handle bar grip - the ones i have look like wood with leather wrap - is someone making new one?
-I need the Iver Johnson decal for this bike.
any help would be appreciated - usually do motorcycles, so this is new to me
THANKS! Randy


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 9, 2012)

HI Randy - welcome to the Cabe! We love Iver Johnsons! Lets see some pics! Here are a couple of links that should help you.
http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson/?page_id=87

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...for-dating-IJ-bicycles&highlight=iver+johnson


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the CABE fellow JMW preson...we'll have to yak about them.
A friend of mine makes those grips: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19027-Leather-wrapped-wooden-grips&highlight=
Best to you, bri.


----------

